# A prayer for lil' Biloxi



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Little feral Biloxi needs tons of positive vibes, prayers, good thoughs, light (I've a friend that burns incense & cinammon..whatever works for everybody and all to pull through a 105°+ fever from undetermined infection  . And_though most of the colony is vaccinated_so do the others. I'm afraid it might spread.
So that's all I'm asking. Biloxi is 5 mos old and unvaccinated so one never knows.. (if you remember sometime ago I posted abt a feral that I returned after spaying and her litter came to meet her, lil' Biloxi is one of them)
Thank-you very, very much


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rosalie, my prayers are with little Biloxi and all the ferals you care for. Is it possible for you to get a wide spectrum antibiotic to add to the food? I so hope all will be well. And thank you for caring for this colony.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

rosalie, I'm sorry to hear about Biloxi, and will send all the positive thoughts I can his way.  They need our help sometimes, but those little guys are often tougher than we expect. I hope he pulls through OK!

How is he doing since you first posted? Has there been any change?


----------

